# single quotation mark



## JaniceM (Aug 26, 2020)

The way I've noticed single quotation marks used in recent years kinda makes me wish I never developed the habit because in articles, blog posts, etc., that I've read, it seems to imply sarcasm (which has never been _my _intent).  

Has anyone else noticed this-  and have input?


----------



## jujube (Aug 26, 2020)

Single quotation marks are also used inside quotations, i.e.:

Susan said, "I was talking to Mary and she said 'I am going on vacation', so I asked if I could go along with her."


----------

